# Taking metformin whilst early pregnant



## MissT (formally MissTurneriffic) (Mar 10, 2012)

Hello there, I'm currently 7w1 pregnant and I'm on 1500mg of metformin per day for pcos.

I cannot see my gp until 3rd June and I haven't been scheduled a midwife yet. Can I still take the metformin whilst pregnant? The hospital put me on it last summer when I was having my recurrent miscarriage tests and they said it had shown in studies that metformin could possibly prevent miscarriages so I don't really want to stop taking it but I wasn't sure what to do as I cannot seem to get any medical advice. 

Any advice would be much appreciated - thank you

Sarah x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi missturneriffic

Ill move your query to the pharmacist thread they will be best placed to answer this. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## MissT (formally MissTurneriffic) (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks Kaz x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Did hospital give any advice at all when they prescribed the metformin? I've seen many women continue with this during pregnancy when advised by clinic, however it is all dependant on benefit versus risk. There is limited evidence on use of metformin during pregnancy. I would call hospital clinic tomorrow to discuss, they are best placed to advise.


----------



## MissT (formally MissTurneriffic) (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks mazv I finally got hold of my gynae consultant at the hospital as my gp didn't know and he wants me to continue with it until further notice.

Thanks again x


----------

